# VINYL TOP INSTALLATION



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is my first time attempting this. i have done speaker boxes and custom trunk panel work. i have all the tools needed. just looking for tips and pointers on the best way to do this. i have already ripped off the old top. the foam is still good and on the car still. trim is off, quarter windows are out. i got quotes from 400 to 550 to do this, i bought a heat gun, "dap contact cement" for glue, and the vinyl material. total cost was 85 bux. 

where is the best place to start? front ? sides? rear window? i would imagine is lay glue let it get tacky, heat, pull ,tuck and trim. anyone have experience in this?

before...










after...




























im going with a tan top, the material i have is the same thickness as the original material. so i think i can get away with using the foaming that stayed on the car???

anyone?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2011, 09:52 AM~19701856
> *this is my first time attempting this.  i have done speaker boxes and custom trunk panel work.  i have all the tools needed. just looking for tips and pointers on the best way to do this.  i have already ripped off the old top. the foam is still good and on the car still.  trim is off, quarter windows are out.  i got quotes from 400 to 550 to do this, i bought a heat gun,  "dap contact cement" for glue, and the vinyl material. total cost was 85 bux.
> 
> where is the best place to start? front ? sides? rear window?  i would imagine is lay glue let it get tacky, heat, pull ,tuck and trim.  anyone have experience in this?
> ...


IF I WERE DOING IT I WOULD START AT THE TOP CENTER AND WORK THE SIDES DOWN. I'M SURE YOU CAN REUSE THAT FOAM I'VE SEEN REALLY BAD LOOKING FOAM AND THE END RESULT LOOKED NICE. YOU SHOULD USE THE TOP YOU TORE OFF AS A STENCIL AND RETRACE IT ON YOUR NEW VINYL. BE SURE TO LEAVE YOUR NEW PIECE LONGER/WIDER. ALSO I WOULD CUT THE WINDOW HOLES LAST AFTER IT'S BEEN GLUED DOWN.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 26 2011, 09:14 AM~19702010
> *IF I WERE DOING IT I WOULD START AT THE TOP CENTER AND WORK THE SIDES DOWN. I'M SURE YOU CAN REUSE THAT FOAM I'VE SEEN REALLY BAD LOOKING FOAM AND THE END RESULT LOOKED NICE. YOU SHOULD USE THE TOP YOU TORE OFF AS A STENCIL AND RETRACE IT ON YOUR NEW VINYL. BE SURE TO LEAVE YOUR NEW PIECE LONGER/WIDER. ALSO I WOULD CUT THE WINDOW HOLES LAST  AFTER IT'S BEEN GLUED DOWN.
> *


thanks, and yep i was gonna use it at a stencil thats why i took it off in 1 piece instead of choppin it up to get it off fast.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2011, 10:26 AM~19702091
> *thanks, and yep i was gonna use it at a stencil thats why i took it off in 1 piece instead of choppin it up to get it off fast.
> *


NO PROBLEM HER'S A FEW LINKS TO LOOK AT BEFORE YOU START:

http://www.legendaryautointeriors.com/file...0on%20auto'

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry9413328


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey bro I would get the top as center as you can and start with the back pulling it forward. Do you have seems in it.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

If it were me I'd start with the top, get it all centered, then wrap it down the sides starting at the front and pulling it backwards, I think the trickiest part is going to be pulling it around where the backwindow and vinyl top meet, that's where you're gonna need the stretch


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

any one know where to order a vinyl top replacement for a 1987 Cadillac Brougham 4 door? ive tried looking everywhere but cant find one. thanks


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Apr 29 2011, 01:54 AM~20445326
> *any one know where to order a vinyl top replacement for a 1987 Cadillac Brougham 4 door? ive tried looking everywhere but cant find one.  thanks
> *


Does it have one or two seams on the roof going from front to back? Also, does it have a seam all the way around the rear window? Need to know info...


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

it has two seems from front to back and it also does have the seem along the window as well I'll try posten pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy+Apr 29 2011, 01:54 AM~20445326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cutlass had a plastic piece that was rivited to the window frame. You take that off, them place the material, then rivit it back on .... sandwiching the material between the roof and plastic retainer. I know you have a regal but prolly is the same :dunno:


----------

